# Auswahl wird ungewollt abgeschnitten!



## schokolily (15. März 2010)

Hallo Leute,

habe das Forum und Google jetzt endlose Male durchgewälzt und nichts zu meinem Problem gefunden. Eventuell falsche Suchbegriffe verwendet? Ich weiß es nicht.

Mein PS CS4 schneidet mir eine beliebige Auswahl einfach ab, wenn diese teilweise außerhalb der Arbeitsfläche liegt. Z.B. Ich ziehe eine Kreisauswahl über ein Bild. Diese liegt zur Hälfte außerhalb der Arbeitsfläche. PS schneidet automatisch die Auswahl an der Grenze ab und bekomme eine Halbkreisauswahl. Oder ich setze einen Pinsel teilweise außerhalb des Bildes und dieser wird mir ebenfalls beschnitten.

Mein altes PS hatte nicht diese Funktion und ich weiß auch nicht, ob man das irgendwo ausschalten kann. 

Hoffe das mir jemand helfen kann.


----------



## Marschal (15. März 2010)

Hi

die Begrenzung ist bedingt durch die Arbeitsfläche. wenn du auch auserhaot etwas verändern möchtest kannst du entweder die Ebene in den sichtbaren Bereich schieben und später wieder zurück. Oder du legst deinen Arbeitsbereich, also deine Arbeitsfläche gröser.
Die ps Versionen vorher, zumindest die cs-Serie hatten das meines wissen nach aber auch schon.
Das man diese Funktion deaktivieren kann ist mir unbekannt.


----------



## schokolily (15. März 2010)

Danke erst einmal für die Antwort. Dachte es geht auch anders, anstatt das jedesmal ganz in die Arbeitsfläche zu ziehen.
Mein altes PS war auch PS7. Von daher kannte ich das noch nicht.


----------



## Leola13 (15. März 2010)

Hai,



schokolily hat gesagt.:


> Z.B. Ich ziehe eine Kreisauswahl über ein Bild. Diese liegt zur Hälfte außerhalb der Arbeitsfläche. PS schneidet automatisch die Auswahl an der Grenze ab und bekomme eine Halbkreisauswahl.



Das hab ich so richtig nicht verstanden.    Ausserhalb deiner Arbeitsfläche ist doch nichts. Wenn deine "Kreisauswahl" grösser ist als die Arbeitsfläche kann da doch auch nichts ausgewählt werden.
Was hättest du den gerne ? Etwas gelb oder lieber rot ? 

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Marschal (15. März 2010)

Hi

was er meinte ist, dass wenn ein layer zb gröser ist als die arbeitsfläche und du am Rand der arbwitsfläche eine Selektion tätigst und zb DELete drückst, so sieht du nach dem vershieben des Layers dass die Selektion am Rand der arbeitsfläche "beschnitten" wurde und das entfernen nur für den sichtbaren Bereich der arbeitsfläche getätigt wurde.


----------



## Leola13 (16. März 2010)

Hai,

ohh, endlich habe ich verstanden. Diese Situation hatte ich noch nicht, meine Ebenen sind immer innerhalb der Arbeitsfläche.

Die Frage nach der Sinnhaftigkeit dieser Aktion stellt sich mir aber doch : Es gibt Bereiche *ausserhalb* meiner Arbeitsfläche, die bearbeitet werden sollen.
.. und dann ? 

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Alexander Groß (16. März 2010)

Leola13 hat gesagt.:


> Es gibt Bereiche *ausserhalb* meiner Arbeitsfläche, die bearbeitet werden sollen.
> .. und dann ?
> 
> Ciao Stefan



1. Arbeitsfläche so vergrößern das alles sichtbar ist.
2. Mit Hilfslinien den Bereich abstecken
3. Auswahlrechteck aufziehen (dies entspricht der vorherigen Konstellation der Arbeitsfläche)
4. Kreisauswahl der rechteckigen Auswahl hinzufügen

Und schon ist das Problem gelöst 


Alex


----------



## schokolily (16. März 2010)

Es gibt nunmal Situationen da ist es hilfreich, wenn z.B. mein Pinsel nicht abgeschnitten wird. Verschiebt man das "Gemalte" dann später so ist es unnützlicherweise abgeschnitten. Finde es umständlich dafür meine Arbeitsfläche jedesmal zu vergrößern nur um das Objekt ganz drauf zu haben. Wie gesagt bei PS7 hatte ich das Problem nicht. Da ging das auch so.


----------



## schokolily (16. März 2010)

Außerdem gibt es oft Situationen wo Teile eines Bildes außerhalb der Arbeitsfläche liegt. Das nennt sich Montagefläche und wird meines Erachtens oft genutzt. Jedenfalls in meinem Beruf. Man weiß doch nicht welchen Ausschnitt man genau braucht. Das ergibt sich erst im nachhinein.


----------



## Alexander Groß (16. März 2010)

Hallo,

nach einigem probieren habe ich einen Weg gefunden wie es doch funktioniert.

erster Weg:

Dokument 500 x 500 px (nur Beispiel natürlich) als Hintergrundebene 

Und darüber muss eine weitere Ebene sein. 
Mit dieser wird folgendes gemacht:

Freistellungswerkzeug nehmen und damit das Bild auf gewünschte Größe verkleinern.
Wichtig! Nach dem Aufziehen des Rahmens muss oben "Ausblenden" aktiviert sein.

Nun kann man auch über den Rand Auswahlen erstellen und mit Pinseln malen.

zweiter Weg:

Dokument 500 x 500 pixel

Zweites "größeres" Dokument öffnen

Dieses per Drag & Drop in das kleinere Dokument ziehen.
Nun kann man auch über den Rand malen, auswählen etc.


Alex


----------



## schokolily (16. März 2010)

Hey danke für deinen Vorschlag und deine Mühen. Aber bei mir will diese Vorgehensweisen trotzdem nicht klappen. Sorry! Habs genauso gemacht wie du geschrieben hast.


----------



## Alexander Groß (16. März 2010)

Hallo,

bei mir funktioniert es. Wichtig beim ersten Beispiel. Die weitere Ebene darf nicht leer sein. Sondern soweit gefüllt wie später auch gemalt werden soll.


Alex


----------



## Pattischwappi (14. April 2010)

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> habe das Forum und Google jetzt endlose Male durchgewälzt und nichts zu meinem Problem gefunden. Eventuell falsche Suchbegriffe verwendet? Ich weiß es nicht.
> 
> ...



Hallo!

Ich verstehe Dich, habe das gleiche Problem und ärgere mich immer wieder darüber. Bei "PaintShop Pro" bsplw. ging das problemlos, auch ohne die beschriebenen Lösungsansätze.

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Marschal (14. April 2010)

Pattischwappi hat gesagt.:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich verstehe Dich, habe das gleiche Problem und ärgere mich immer wieder darüber. Bei "PaintShop Pro" bsplw. ging das problemlos, auch ohne die beschriebenen Lösungsansätze.
> 
> Gruß Patrick



Jedes Programm ist anders, und nicht umsonst ist Photoshop eins der Besten. Auserdem finde ich diesen "Makel" (ob man es denn so nennen darf?) absolut nicht gravierend

MfG


----------



## Martin Schaefer (14. April 2010)

Vielleicht solltest du einfach mit Pfaden arbeiten?
Die stören sich nicht an Dokumentenrändern. 

Gruß
Martin


----------

